# Specialty in ER setting



## tmallet (Apr 27, 2011)

I have an Ortho Specialist who saw a patient in the ER and wants to bill a 99281-99285.  It is my understanding that this range of codes are for the first provider that sees the patient in the ER, which is usually the ER doctor.

The ER contacted the Ortho provider for treatment options (consult or other E/M as appropriate)

Are we to bill the ER visit or other Outpatient code with place of service 23?

Thank you so much!


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes If the ER physician reqests your physician to come and examine and or treat an ER patient, your provider will use ER visit levels with ER POS.


----------



## tmallet (Apr 28, 2011)

The provider was asked by the ER physician to come and evaluate and / or treat a specific condition. Would this not then be considered an outpatient consultation (POS 23)?


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 28, 2011)

no it is not a consult.  The Er physician is not asking for your input back to him regarding a question he has about how he should care or treat for the patient.  He is asking your physician to come and take a patient for a reason, therefore it is a transfer of care.  The Er physician does not want you to give him the patient back.


----------

